
OKCupid Falsely Matched Users in the Name of Web Science - jamesbritt
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-07-28/okcupid-falsely-matched-users-in-the-name-of-web-science
======
greenyoda
The referenced article, "We Experiment on Human Beings", is discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8097415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8097415)

